# 3rd ANNUAL SUREFIRE WISH LIST for '08



## KDOG3 (Oct 16, 2007)

This is my little "bit" I do every year around this time. Drop your Surefire fantasies here....I'll start.

Highpowered LED drop in modules like the ones for G2/6P. Deeper reflector wouldn't hurt either!

SSC powered U2 - with that gorgeous reflector, a SSC at 1Amp on high would be killer. SSC Kroma would be great too.

*For the love of all that is holy, Black HAIII your lights! *Or at least some of them, like you combat series

Holsters that ride lower on the hip

More spare parts available.

More clothing! T-shirts, hats, etc. Like to see some of the display stands become available as well. Big stickers like for car windows?


All right everybody, have at it! Can't wait to see some of the responses.


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 16, 2007)

Seoul U2
thats all i want, but with a really low low and a high thats 1200ma or higher. i want it to be a blowtorch.


----------



## zx7dave (Oct 16, 2007)

My wishlist...

E2D in a LED
Upgraded KL6 (more power less battery consumption)
New body style for the M6 (this one has been around a long time)
Retro 3P LED version
M3, M3, M3T, M4, M6 available in black HA


----------



## kelmo (Oct 16, 2007)

A build your own light menu when ordering. You choose the head, body, switch, and the emitter. 

Example; KT turbohead+9P tube+A19 extender+clickie switch+MN61 LA.

An extra value price for purchasing a light, holster, lanyard, and a fully stocked spares carrier.

And my last years suggestion, a 25 lumen LA for the 6P.

kelmo


----------



## jcompton (Oct 16, 2007)

A weapon mounted tac light (X200A/B, X300) with Laser that is mounted such that the Laser rides closest to the barrel (laser on top, light on the bottom).


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 16, 2007)

I want an extreme high-output L6 Lumamax using an Osram OSTAR driven to the max. I'd also like to have all the current line available in black HA.


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Oct 16, 2007)

E3d


----------



## depusm12 (Oct 16, 2007)

SF C3 HA III black w KL3 type head deep reflector and a Cree Q5 or Seoul P4 which ever is brighter. All lights available in a HA III black


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Oct 16, 2007)

I wish that in 2008, Surefire makes all their products available here in the UK not at hugely inflated prices!!

(Sorry, but really, £60 for a 6P - too much unless you are very rich!)


Also any chance of a red led KL3??


Be lucky...


----------



## fieldops (Oct 16, 2007)

1. An R binned Cree U2 with a deeper reflector in HAIII 

2. A new L6 with R binned Cree

3. A darned headlamp with SSC or R binned Cree! :naughty:


----------



## Dr.K (Oct 16, 2007)

E2L CREE, L1 CREE, TITAN.


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd like to see that KX5 released, but for what it's promising, I'm willing to wait. Add to that a KX4, lower riding belt holsters (good suggestion), and more color options for the nitrolon lights and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Bushman5 (Oct 16, 2007)

- minimum of 500 lumens output for all the small lights, (sorry, but i find them just too dim for the price) 
- LEGO adaptability for all the lights (all parts interchangeable) 
- Tritium dots on the tailcaps
- choice of CR123 or external plug in waist battery paks for longer runtime.
- wrist webbing for hands free use while restraining or other duty
- Dive Rated 20 feet
- choice of switch options (rear tactical or side of barrel)
- more availability to the general public of the "skunkworks" lights that are designed for the military
- choice of HIGH or Fast Strobe for every lamp assembly
- every light available in olive drab, coyote tan, grey or black HA111 coatings

:duck:
mmm thats about it...


----------



## Patriot (Oct 16, 2007)

Nyctophiliac said:


> I wish that in 2008, Surefire makes all their products available here in the UK not at hugely inflated prices!!
> 
> (Sorry, but really, £60 for a 6P - too much unless you are very rich!)
> 
> ...


 

Can't a CPF member ship one to you?





> Bushman5 - minimum of 500 lumens output for all the small lights, (sorry, but i find them just too dim for the price)


 
When you say "small lights" what did you have in mind? It sounds a bit enthusiastic considering that a Fenix P3D is only produce 180 lumens. 500 lumens is well beyond what LEDs are generating right now and battery technology wont allow small incans to equal M6 performance.....


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 16, 2007)

Nyctophiliac said:


> I wish that in 2008, Surefire makes all their products available here in the UK not at hugely inflated prices!!
> 
> (Sorry, but really, £60 for a 6P - too much unless you are very rich!)
> 
> ...


SureFire cannot change the tax policies of your country. Maybe europeans should stop electing socialists...


----------



## LED61 (Oct 16, 2007)

Resume production of more Black square A2's please!!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Oct 16, 2007)

You're on a roll O.F. !! :nana::thumbsup:

Not quite my point, actually. If Surefire had a broader policy for retailers in this country, more bricks and mortar stores would be able to import Surefire products in larger shipments, thus spreading and reducing the costs of customs and excise, and possibly increasing sales in the UK. Therefore increasing the brand recognition and leading to even more sales over here.Etc,etc,etc...

Oh, and I get my torches cheaper without resorting to internet purchases and waiting for the mailman. 

After all, I remember when Maglite was a 'professionals only' type of product back in the early eighties, now look where they are in the marketplace, if you say torch - people produce a Maglite and smile.

( To be honest there have been times when I have produced one and smiled too!!)


Anyone know about the KL3??



Be lucky...


PS - Patriot - good idea, was that an offer??? (Just kidding!)


----------



## greenLED (Oct 16, 2007)

KDOG3 said:


> *For the love of all that is holy, Black HAIII your lights! *Or at least some of them



Amen, brother!! (of course that will make the finish less resistant, but it's too darned sexy to resist).

Bezel down carry clip for the e-series, and the L1/L2/A2 platform.


----------



## carrot (Oct 16, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> - minimum of 500 lumens output for all the small lights, (sorry, but i find them just too dim for the price)
> - LEGO adaptability for all the lights (all parts interchangeable)
> - Tritium dots on the tailcaps
> - choice of CR123 or external plug in waist battery paks for longer runtime.
> ...



Funny. I think 500 lumens is sometimes too much. Yes it would be nice once in awhile, but I'm just imagining an E1e at 500 lumens. Cool, but not 100% practical. Maybe runtime would be 2 minutes?

All part Lego adaptability? I'm just imagining a KT1 Turbohead (think M4 or M6) on (again) an E1e. Seems silly. You don't need to be able to swap EVERY part...

Strobe? No thanks. I buy Surefire because they're one of the few companies left who don't screw around with "special" features. You can get a 3rd party strobe tailcap anyway.

Multicolor choices on every light would dramatically increase the number of items to keep in inventory. I'm guessing dealers wouldn't like it, nor would Surefire or the customers who'd have to pay more to even have the choice and cover the extra expense of Surefire and dealers needing to keep more pricey lights in stock.

Otherwise, I guess your other wishlist items are fairly feasible.


----------



## DOT (Oct 16, 2007)

Hard anodized z2 with ssc.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Oct 16, 2007)

A Surefire headlamp .


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 16, 2007)

My list:

- I agree about the clothing, that would be a nice addition.
- Bring back the 3P. LED or incan, I just want it back 
- A long shot, but I'd like to see the 6P/9P released again in their old style (round body/bezel). Perhaps just a as a limited run, but even so...
- Black Type III anodising available on more lights
- I'd like to see more lights go the way of the 6PL/G2L. Instead of manufacturers chasing increasingly high outputs, I'd rather see them settle at a level of output and then focus on achieving longer run time
- The return of the D series (D2/D3 etc)
- International sales available from SF's website
- An updated line of rechargeable lights, both incan and LED
- More HIDs

That's all I can think of for now 
Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Bushman5 (Oct 16, 2007)

carrot said:


> Funny. I think 500 lumens is sometimes too much. Yes it would be nice once in awhile, but I'm just imagining an E1e at 500 lumens. Cool, but not 100% practical. Maybe runtime would be 2 minutes?
> 
> All part Lego adaptability? I'm just imagining a KT1 Turbohead (think M4 or M6) on (again) an E1e. Seems silly. You don't need to be able to swap EVERY part...
> 
> ...



well, it was a fantasy wishlist thread, not real life.....so your safe from my wishes. :nana:


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 16, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> A Surefire headlamp .



They make a headlamp. Look through their tactical products cataloge.


----------



## flashfan (Oct 16, 2007)

1) E3 with variable light output.

2) 10X Dominator with existing high output xenon, but paired with a CREE/Seoul LED instead of the existing "low" output bulb.

3) Offer a service in which older LED flashlights can be sent in and retrofitted with the latest/best/brightest LEDs...at a _reasonable_ price.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Oct 16, 2007)

An improved L4 with a cree and focusable bezel with spot and flood. Also more rechargeable LED lights with a drop in charger.


----------



## ja10 (Oct 16, 2007)

Make all lights Li-Ion friendly. 

I wouldn't even care if I had to use "Surefire" brand 17670's or RCR123's to maintain the warranty ... just give me anything but these ever narrowing tubes.


----------



## nzgunnie (Oct 16, 2007)

KeyGrip said:


> They make a headlamp. Look through their tactical products cataloge.


 
They make a HELMET lamp. Not quite the same thing.

My wishlist is pretty simple. I actually prefer HA NAT to HA-BK anyway, so my only wish is:

Make the G2 and G3 in Orange! God knows people have been asking for an orange G2 for years.


----------



## MikeSalt (Oct 16, 2007)

I wish that SureFire would mount all their LEDs on a removable module. That way, when a new emitter emerges, they can simply bring out a new module, saving a fortune on R&D costs whilst still keeping up with the times.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Oct 16, 2007)

How about an upgraded L4 with a SSC emitter and a selector ring for multiple output like the U2. :thumbsup:

MSax


----------



## Patriot (Oct 16, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> well, it was a fantasy wishlist thread, not real life.....so your safe from my wishes. :nana:


 
Haha!! :laughing: That's cool Bushman. We can all deam, right!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 16, 2007)

nzgunnie said:


> They make a HELMET lamp. Not quite the same thing.
> 
> My wishlist is pretty simple. I actually prefer HA NAT to HA-BK anyway, so my only wish is:
> 
> Make the G2 and G3 in Orange! God knows people have been asking for an orange G2 for years.


*+1!*

Hell yeah, we need the G3 in more colors. Desert tan would be awesome, but orange would be even better. I'd also love to see a SF headlamp instead of a tac helmet light. But above all, I'm dying to see an upgraded L6 with as much lumens as their top combat light series.


----------



## Brozneo (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok here goes,

- Kroma with SSC in reflector
- M6 with 7 x SSCs (like Milky does!)
- L2 which is shorter with SSC
- M6 with 500 lumen lamp which lasts for 1 hour on 2 x 3 CR123a's
- Black HAing on lights


----------



## brunt_sp (Oct 16, 2007)

Reintroduce the SW02 and make it available in black.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmmmm

Add a 2xAA body for the single CR123A lights

Upgrade the LED series so it can handle RCR123 lithium-ions

Make a 18650 lithium-ion body for the single/double CR123A lights

Make a single AA light with variable output, thermal regulation and robust construction. Get wild and crazy and allow the light to run on 2 AA cells (amazing!) 

Quit revolving your business model around selling CR123A lithium batteries. The Sanyo Eneloop LSD NiMH and lithium-ion cells are available. We don't need millions of lithium cells in the landfill... pull your head out of your *** and adjust to the market.


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 16, 2007)

nzgunnie said:


> They make a HELMET lamp. Not quite the same thing.



Oh, sorry.


----------



## PPGMD (Oct 16, 2007)

I would like to see an expansion of the P60L line with a P61L, or other similar heads.


----------



## LEDcandle (Oct 16, 2007)

1) Surefire "AlTan" (Titan in aluminium for less $$ )
2) HA Natural Z2 combatlight


----------



## Daekar (Oct 16, 2007)

1) Lithium-Ion-friendly lights, please. I'd have many more 6P and 9P size Surefire lights if I could drop in a single 18650, two 18500s, or two 18650s and still use Surefire lamps designed for those voltages. It would decrease operating costs, benefit the environment, and increase performance. LED+Lithium-Ion is a good combination, and the G2L + 6PL would be better for it.

2) Don't convert everything in the lineup to LEDs. Even though they're catching up to incans at a startling pace, there is definitely a need for the color-rendering ability of ican lights, especially in the Surefire target market.

3) More regulated-icans please. Nuff said.

4) For the high-intensity lights like the M6, please consider either an 18650, C lion, or D lion power solution. Offering a rechargable conversion kit with an 18650 battery magazine is probably the easiest.

5) For the love of all that is good and holy, come up with a light to compete with the magcharger. Travesty is too kind a word to describe the situtation as it stands now.

6) PWM to control light levels in multi-mode incandescents - ditch those dual-bulb models.


----------



## Retinator (Oct 16, 2007)

From Surefire's perspective I think an orange (neon even) G2/G3 would make a lot of sense. I'm surprised that it hasn't been done yet.

Glow in the dark polymer bodies would be cool, not very tactical (THERE HE IS!!), But good for recovery at night.

What about a tail hook for hanging in a tent or from a ceiling support?

Or even a red taillight (sp?)

Or, god help us, a mass puke inducing strobing Hellfire .
I can just see that one, entire regiments on their knees.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Oct 17, 2007)

A two stage LED flashlight the same size as the E1E.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree that we need more regulated incans.
Multi emitter lights (or new multi die lights if a suitable replacement to the Luxeon V ever turns up).
A single cell (smaller) version of the A2.
A larger (more powerful) version of the A2.
I would like to see support for 18650 batteries with some LED models.


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 17, 2007)

BentHeadTX said:


> Quit revolving your business model around selling CR123A lithium batteries. The Sanyo Eneloop LSD NiMH and lithium-ion cells are available. We don't need millions of lithium cells in the landfill... pull your head out of your *** and adjust to the market.




for some reason i dotn think they modeled their business around that.


----------



## GRoLED (Oct 17, 2007)

AA powered light. 

With current LED's & Lithium AA's or NiHM (hell alkys get by) you can achieve an impressive amount of light/runtime.

I think alot of people would appreciate Surefire reliability along with the flexability (and availability) that AA's afford.


----------



## KROMATICS (Oct 17, 2007)

1) Beast Jr / mini Beast - What happened? Where is it? Bring it on!
2) Seoul based U2 - Unlimited levels like the TITAN
3) Cree based KROMAs
4) Black HA finish for the 6P and 9P - How many years has it been?
5) G2 and G3 in Orange and Glow in the Dark
6) Rechargeable battery pack for the M6
7) LED Turboheads
8) Surefire Club with apparel, displays, and limited edition lights


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 17, 2007)

A Nitrolon headlamp!


----------



## Burgess (Oct 17, 2007)

What *BentHeadTX* said. :twothumbs

+1


And especially the WAY he said it. 

_


----------



## woodrow (Oct 17, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I want an extreme high-output L6 Lumamax using an Osram OSTAR driven to the max. I'd also like to have all the current line available in black HA.


 
The L6 is always the SF light I wanted the most. I just could not get myself to pull the trigger when $270 only bought 80 lumans. A brighter, deep reflector version would make my day.


----------



## faco (Oct 17, 2007)

TITAN


----------



## lightemup (Oct 17, 2007)

Faco that is cold! 

For me: 
- something along the lines of a p61L /p91L as well (closer to 200 lumens the better)
- some more Black HA options
- A E1e / Cree L1 sized light with dual output and perhaps secondary colour led e.g. Red/UV
- A production Titan would be good too. Wish I had the money to get the Titan.
- Finally whatever they will do anyway, they never fail to impress me with their new gear


----------



## faco (Oct 17, 2007)

I*ightemup*, I have been on the TITAN list since they announced it, and when I saw this wish list for 2008 thread, the TITAN came to my mind. Doesn't really worry me if its ready this year or next, I know it will be made right and worth the long wait  or should I say the extra long wait 

Ok, here is what I wish for from Surefire in 2008........AA powered Flashlight with the latest LED and around 100lm variable output with a nice useful pocket clip similar to the McGizmo Clip :thumbsup:


----------



## Numbers (Oct 17, 2007)

An upgraded L2 (a lot) shorter than 6 inches.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Oct 17, 2007)

Regulated M6!!
Regulated E2E!!

Rechargeable M6!

L5 with 200-300 Lumen output for 1-2 hours,beam with spillbeam!

Did you get that SF Santa? :wave:


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Oct 17, 2007)

oh oh! And a M6 HID!
And maybe a M6 Led with [email protected]@ power! also rechargeable!


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nitrolon e-series lights. With the low draw of these lights nowadays ( cuz of the Crees' and SSCs' ) they could be made since heat would be an issue.

*A G3Z. *That would be hot!

*AND BRING BACK THE Z3! ESPECIALLY IN BLACK HAIII!*


----------



## boosterboy (Oct 17, 2007)

Surefire L4 with Seoul or Rebel


A new A2 aviator that has twin reflectors like the 10X dominator, to house the A2 Lamp AND a Rebel emitter.


----------



## WildChild (Oct 17, 2007)

boosterboy said:


> Surefire L4 with Seoul or Rebel.



Wall of light with more runtime... I'm in! Especially if it has a rechargeable option.



boosterboy said:


> A new A2 aviator that has twin reflectors like the 10X dominator, to house the A2 Lamp AND a Rebel emitter.



Ugly and useless! Maybe they could just replace the blueish white LEDs with something more white.


----------



## bouncer (Oct 17, 2007)

here we go

L4 cree
Black Ha (don't we all)
swo2 for e series (as if )
rechargable battery compatiblility
e series polymer holsters
swappable emitter on led lights
l5 cree with old style reflector
and a one or two cell superblaster led light (200 lumen)


----------



## woodrow (Oct 17, 2007)

After playing with a L5 today, I really want one, but please make one with a newer led.


----------



## Coop (Oct 17, 2007)

- Seoul/Cree/Rebel L4 (200 Lumen?)
- More color options for G2
- Black cap (think old model Fjallraven G1000 cap) with red SF logo


----------



## Patriot (Oct 17, 2007)

A dual filament, M6 based incan, using 3 18650s stacked tightly, side by side, not end to end.

Oh, well......at least I can dream.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Oct 17, 2007)

Upgraded L4. Nothing crazy, still one-stage, still wall-of-light, but with a newer emitter, one that doesn't light your hand on fire after 10 minutes of use. Oh, and the extended runtime will be nice, too!


----------



## copykat (Oct 17, 2007)

#1 Arc-p sized cree based AAA cell with variable like titan

#2 M6 with kroma tail cap (variable like titan though)

#3 E1L that charges in a cigarette lighter socket 

#4 a free light for my ideas lol


----------



## boosterboy (Oct 18, 2007)

WildChild said:


> Wall of light with more runtime... I'm in! Especially if it has a rechargeable option.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly and useless! Maybe they could just replace the blueish white LEDs with something more white.




Why would it be useless?


----------



## junkfms (Oct 18, 2007)

M6 Guardian
A2 Aviator
Then I'll be happy for the '08:twothumbs


----------



## Blindasabat (Oct 18, 2007)

1 - $100 HA Titan (Alumitan?) that fits CR2 and AA with an extension tube.
2- Small (E2L sized) version of the U2 with Cree/SSC and a really low low
3 - L1 with ~2Lumen low
4 - More polymer lights (E1L, E2L, maybe A2..)


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Oct 18, 2007)

I would like to see an upgraded L4..200 or so lumens with same beam profile..

Most models available in black..

G2 in orange..

An E1L with 120 lumen SSC (E1E size)

U2 with the high mode in the 250 lumen range..


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 18, 2007)

KDOG3 said:


> *For the love of all that is holy, Black HAIII your lights! *Or at least some of them, like you combat series



+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1

Dude, tell me Black HAIII M6/M3/M4/M3T's wouldn't be the coolest most bad-a$$ lights ever?


----------



## Ivanhoe (Oct 18, 2007)

Valpo Hawkeye said:


> Upgraded L4. Nothing crazy, still one-stage, still wall-of-light, but with a newer emitter, one that doesn't light your hand on fire after 10 minutes of use. Oh, and the extended runtime will be nice, too!


 
I'll second this. However, I realize we cpfer's or the general public for that matter, are/is not surefire's main customer base. If it was you'd see many of these really cool suggestions come to fruition. But we all know, if the Gov't / Le is their target audience, our wishes are secondary to theirs...
and a long secondary at that... What's that saying, "you gotta dance with the girl who brung ya."


----------



## nobody (Oct 18, 2007)

Standardize on battery compartments that comfortably accomodate 18mm diam. cells, maybe with EASILY removable, modular sleeves (not U2 type) for those that need to use primaries.


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Some new 2 level models with the latest CREE, SSC, or Luxeon emitters.

2. Black HAIII on most models

3. Updated L2 with latest emitter and twice the output

4. Updated U2 with latest emitter and twice the high output and a lower low

5. A new model with multiple emitters and levels(similar to U2) with a high of 400 - 500 lumens


----------



## alanagnostic (Oct 18, 2007)

*Please, please, please more lights in Black HA*. Also please sell flashlight parts seperately so we can play Legos more easily. I would also like to see them make their lights rechargeable friendly.


----------



## NoFair (Oct 19, 2007)

Seoul/Cree based U2 - Unlimited levels like the TITAN in HA nat. 

Titan in HA nat 

Sverre


----------



## boosterboy (Oct 19, 2007)

Coyote Brown (USMC brown, not tan, not Matt Johnson Khaki) Anodizing.


----------



## LiteFan (Oct 19, 2007)

1. E2D Led
2. Upgraded U2 & Kroma
3. AA Light (good luck here)
4. New KL3 (Kx3)
5. New Led L4 with similar flood capability.
6. Don't take all year from introduction to market.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 21, 2007)

My ideal SF model for this year:
a body like the L2, only 1 inch shorter and that can accomodate a 18650
a Cree Q5 with op reflector, tac strobe and Titan like seamless dimming
HAIII in black finish and a head-down holster

That's all I'm asking for:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 21, 2007)

M4 w/ FM24 Beam Diffuser

9P

V16 Leather holster to fit both lights

M3 head and LeefDapter from Lighthound, to allow M3 head to fit onto 9P body. (I think the adapter is currently Out of Stock though).


----------



## Illum (Oct 21, 2007)

light_emitting_dude said:


> An improved L4 with a cree and focusable bezel with spot and flood. Also more rechargeable LED lights with a drop in charger.


*+1!*

colored G2s:huh:
Mini HID...
A1 [not the sauce]


----------



## MarNav1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Titan in HA. Nitrolon series in Red, Orange, Blue. Better clickies that don't fail out of the box. E1L, E2L etc without the optics. More black HA3.


----------



## souptree (Oct 21, 2007)

I know it's pretty much a futile request, but my biggest SF wish is a *regulated incan turbohead* light. My understanding is that the chances of these making it to production are between slim and none. :green:

I know there were some protos made, so I guess my real SF wish is that someone at SF will bless me with one of those protos!

:candle:

Oh, and *Safety Orange Nitrolon*!


----------



## Retinator (Oct 21, 2007)

What about a HOLA option for the A2? A2D?

More regulated incans is a must.

Given that this is the debut year of the G3, I'm hoping it's success will lead to it being released in more colors. I wish they would have kept the camo G2, those were cool.

More multicell LED lights. I know they had a 3 cell (L6 was it?) Lux V, but maybe with current tech, it might be time to bring it back. 

Drop NiCd for rechargables, go to NiMH at the least. Since higher output lights drive the batts hard, I wonder if this is why Li-Ion isn't used (except for the Beast, works well enough for it anyways).


----------



## skalomax (Oct 22, 2007)

souptree said:


> I know it's pretty much a futile request, but my biggest SF wish is a *regulated incan turbohead* light. My understanding is that the chances of these making it to production are between slim and none. :green:
> 
> I know there were some protos made, so I guess my real SF wish is that someone at SF will bless me with one of those protos!
> 
> ...


 
Me and you are wishing for the same thing. :shrug:


----------



## djblank87 (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is an easy request:


350 Lumen light, drop in charger and one hour runtime, regulated. 
 a) Something that can rival a TL or Magcharger for duty usage. 


G2 in different colors! Agree with the rest of you! :twothumbs

Rechargeable LEO type flashlights no bigger than a 9P. Give it 120+ Lumens out the front or more; drop in charger and one hour runtime. 
P.S.: I’m aware of the rechargeable kit from SF that is offered on the market but I would like to see drop in chargers :thumbsup: for the lights.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 22, 2007)

E1L in black HA3. I would pay extra for this. Yes, I even considered ordering a black E1e from SupremeCo and pairing it up with their black KL1 even though it was more expensive. What stopped me was the fact that the black KL1 had not received its Cree upgrade yet. 

The U2 is basically perfection as it stands. I am an early adopter with one of the super-U2s, which received the ultrabright (possibly LuxV X-bin) LEDs and 18650 support. Newer U2s cannot take 18650s. 

Bring back 18650 support, and double the existing U2's output, and I WILL buy. Again. In the meantime I'm hanging on to my beloved U2. For me, that's as good as it ever has gotten. I love the UI. I HATE the fancy programmable multiple button click UI's that seem so prevalent: maybe because it's the easiest way to design a light? Me stupid, me turn ring, me get light. Understand? Surefire definitely seems to. That mag ring was a huge engineering challenge, possibly why nobody else has developed it, but they hit a home run with that ring.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Oct 22, 2007)

KevinL said:


> Me stupid, me turn ring, me get light. Understand? Surefire definitely seems to. That mag ring was a huge engineering challenge, possibly why nobody else has developed it, but they hit a home run with that ring.



My #1 wish for Surefire is for them to concentrate on technology and lead the industry in innovation, quality, durability and rechargable systems. 

The question is what manufacturer has the brains to use the safe A123 M1 cells that can discharge up to 30 to 40 amps? Is it about the technology, the "tacti-cool" looks or profits from CR123A batteries? 

I used to ponder why Surefire does not expand its line with the ring brightness controller. Then I pondered why they make it tough for 18650 li-ions and were the hell is the 2AA bodies (think Eneloops) Oh yeah, it's a Surefire thing and I don't understand. I guess using CR123A batteries is much easier than designing a 1AA regulator although they can buy a Fenix L1D Q5 and reverse engineer it.  

Well, back to my MaxFlex Quad Q5 project... 8AA Eneloops or A123 Systems 6.6V ?? Oh yeah... both!


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 25, 2007)

i would love to see a Cree/Seoul U2
and a "Turbohead" U2 with 3 Cree or Seoul Emmiters in it, the ability to use 18650s (like the first U2s with the sleeve) and still have the 6 levels, maybe 5 lumens, 15 lumens, 30lumens, 60 lumens, 120 lumens, 300 lumens in a similar body, just with a larger diameter head if needed

New L4 with a Brighter Emitter (Cree or Seoul)

Black HA

a duty light that competes with the magcharger/ultrastinger size brightness and size range
stupidly bright, a hours runtime, cradle charging, surefire build, and a good size for "Percussive Persuasion"


----------



## Lightguy27 (Oct 26, 2007)

My only wish for surefire is to have the L4,L1 and a2 in HA III Black!!! I would buy one more of all three!!


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 26, 2007)

Find a reflector (not an optic) that can be used with the Cree with NO SHADOW RING and NO ARTIFACTS.

As SureFire's own R&D dude once (in)famously said, "Lumpy beam... bad, always. Clean beam... good, always."


----------



## MSaxatilus (Oct 26, 2007)

> As SureFire's own R&D dude once (in)famously said, "Lumpy beam... bad, always. Clean beam... good, always."


 
Obviously that guy is now cleaning toilets for Surefire because they are going against that own motto with those stupid crappy optics in their new lights. :thumbsdow

I hate optics. No more optics. 

MSax


----------



## KevinL (Oct 26, 2007)

milkyspit said:


> Find a reflector (not an optic) that can be used with the Cree with NO SHADOW RING and NO ARTIFACTS.
> 
> As SureFire's own R&D dude once (in)famously said, "Lumpy beam... bad, always. Clean beam... good, always."



Maybe that's the reason the L4 and U2 never got Cree'ed..


----------



## souptree (Oct 26, 2007)

One more thing -- I really want a U1.

Well -- what I _really_ want is an S27-PD with a U2 selector ring -- but I'll settle for a U1!  :nana:


----------



## skalomax (Oct 27, 2007)

milkyspit said:


> Find a reflector (not an optic) that can be used with the Cree with NO SHADOW RING and NO ARTIFACTS.
> 
> As SureFire's own R&D dude once (in)famously said, "Lumpy beam... bad, always. Clean beam... good, always."


 
Remember seeing and hearing that also.

:tinfoil:


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 31, 2007)

Bump for this thread. PKs' roaming around, want him to catch it if he hasn't already....


----------



## KROMATICS (Oct 31, 2007)

In case PK is reading this... bring on the mini Beast! :wave:

Oh, and a black HA finish for the 6P and 9P...


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 31, 2007)

souptree said:


> One more thing -- I really want a U1.
> 
> Well -- what I _really_ want is an S27-PD with a U2 selector ring -- but I'll settle for a U1!  :nana:



hells yeah.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Oct 31, 2007)

Whomever said a HID version of the M6....... BINGO!!! Man that would be sweet.

MSax


----------



## KevinL (Oct 31, 2007)

MSaxatilus said:


> Whomever said a HID version of the M6....... BINGO!!! Man that would be sweet.
> 
> MSax




Wouldn't that essentially be the MiniBeast? 

I'll take a U1 while I'm at it (HUGE fan of the U2!!). More HABK please!


----------



## arnold ziffle (Oct 31, 2007)

i'd like to see a hand held version of the ab weaponlight. sort of a short m6.


----------



## NickDrak (Nov 1, 2007)

*Updated U2!!! (More efficient & powerful LED emitter)*


----------



## h_nu (Nov 2, 2007)

1) Bright orange and GITD G2 (like many others here)
2) Hire Atomic Chicken so quantities of Aviatrix will be available
3) Whiter LED's in A2
4) More regulated incandescents
5) A two AA body and a 4 AA body for Lithium or NiMH batteries with a Q5 or better LED.

No particular order after #1 is taken care of. And that should be the easy one, hint, hint.


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 3, 2007)

My only wish is for a Surefire light that will take 1xAA or 2xAA. Maybe it doesn't wind up being the brightest and latest light with whizzbang features and super-duper battery life, but that's ok.

Just something with Surefire quality and reliability that can use AA cells.


----------



## flash_bang (Nov 4, 2007)

what's all this about the new optics being bad? When I tried it out in the store I didn't see any artifacts, just a clean white beam. Am I missing something? Oh, and an improved helmet light that comes with the MOLLE adapter, has an adjustable brightness LED, and have it availible in more colors, like coyote brown. 
Actually, I think brown would be an awesome color for a lot of the nitrolon stuff. Multicam would be best, but w/e.


----------



## clipse (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, this is a cool thread. 

My wishlist. 

Cree or SSC Kroma
65 Lumen E1L
Hunter Orange G2L

I don't think I could ask for much more than that.


----------



## LITEFRK (Nov 6, 2007)

looks like a bunch of great ideas. I have a U2 and love it, but I find that it's a touch heavy for honest pocket carry, even holster carry. but an E series, with a stout led, SSC, cree, whatever, with a U2 ring...however a SMALL ring, not obtrusive. Say about the overall size of an E2D...hmmm...

oh, and I have been lurking for about 2 years but never got around to chatting. so consider me the new guy!


----------



## WDR65 (Nov 7, 2007)

I would also like to see a smaller version of the U2. Something like an A2 or E2L sized light with a reflector optimized for a balanced beam like the U2's. Not all flood, but not all throw either. Just a good mix of both.


----------



## Gerhard (Nov 7, 2007)

A 3-4 cell HID lamp would be great, even if the runtime only was 30 minutes. Something similar to the beast, yet a lot smaller and more pocket friendly.

I don't see any reason why this should not be possible. A 15 Watt HID lamp can't be impossible to make.


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome LITEFRK, you've got a very nice dream light. I cooked this up in my head recently:
L4 size
A2 type bezel with LED/Incan.
Clickie
Aluminum selector ring to cycle between LED (two levels/colors?) and Incan.
Whiter "white" LEDs.
And a LumensFactory lamp for it that takes rechargables.


----------



## LITEFRK (Nov 8, 2007)

Keygrip, thanks. I thought it was a good idea myself.. Hey, what would a "U1" be?? A single CR-123 battery small version of the U2?? Hmmm...if so, that's a good idea as well. In reality though, since there are so many lights, and so many light manufacturers, it tells me that the market will never satisfy us for the perfect light, and they might not want to. Looking at how many of you guys, myself included, purchase lights, we want them all, and will get them all, or a portion of them all. And our wives be da**ed! My wife thinks I am crazy for being such a freak about flashlights. I told her I spent my childhood years being terrified of the dark and it's carried over to adulthood. So there you have it guys, my darkest secret. Enjoy it as you see fit.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 8, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> My ideal SF model for this year:
> a body like the L2, only 1 inch shorter and that can accomodate a 18650
> a Cree Q5 with op reflector, tac strobe and Titan like seamless dimming
> HAIII in black finish and a head-down holster
> ...


 
One more thing, a focusable beam like the good old mags, just to have a thrower and a flood in the same flashlight:twothumbs


----------



## rtt (Nov 10, 2007)

I would like to see an A2 style light that has a two filiment style ican bulb that will allow a low beam (10 lumens) and when both filiments are activated we get the high beam (100 lumens). Requlation for both modes is also a must. The light should be designed to run a 18650 battery.


----------



## brunt_sp (Nov 23, 2007)

I would like to see a nitrolon turbohead and clicky tailcap.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Nov 23, 2007)

A clicky tailcap for A2/L1.


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 23, 2007)

I know I'm cheesy but as most have said I would like to see the following:

1. Bring back A2's in Black HA and let us buy them suckers up.
2. 6P's and 9P's in black HA
3. 6P HID lights  only a wish.


4. Keep up the great work your already doing, I'm sure in the depths of the SF R&D bunker there are things in there that would make us just cry. :mecry: becuase we would want them so bad.


----------



## KevinL (Nov 23, 2007)

May I also repeat my annual call for the L4 with the selector ring collar 

I know it is a tall order, but then again Surefire isn't called the BEST in the industry for nothing. 3 years on and the U2 is still as magical as the day I got it. I'd buy a U2 again immediately without thinking if I didn't already have one. An L4 with ring would be an equal no brainer. It doesn't even need the newfangled LEDs, just a LuxV and that would be enough. 

A simpler request that could be taken care of with just a production run would be a HABK E1L and KX1. Or just a simple black KX1, I'll find my own E1e-BK to put it on. The E1e-BK and KL1-BK (4th-gen with Lux3 and TIR optic) are regularly stocked at SupremeCo (AsiaPac distro for Surefire). 


A couple of other ideas that I'm just throwing around: smaller sized Kroma, maybe like the A2. I like the A2's size. HABK would be sweet, too. I want a clickie on it. Sorry, I'm just not one of those guys who breaks down doors (I bang on tables though )

While I'm dreaming, could I have an electroless-nickel KX2 to go with my ultra-rare E2e-Nickel 

I'd like to see 18650 support on the U2/Kroma again. I'll understand if there are some business or other concerns that prevent this from becoming a reality, but I'm a flashaholic and I'm speaking from that perspective. I'm not just a collector because all of these lights get used, and many of them look like they've been put through hell (they have). I'm not a 'tactical' user and hope never to have to be, but I'm a day to day user. And I understand that we may not be SF's biggest target market or the drivers behind their innovation, but I like to think that they keep the flashaholics in mind. I BELIEVE 18650 support on the first generation U2's was no accident.. I still believe there are some flashaholics in SF and that they are still watching over us 

I'll understand if it's difficult or not possible to fulfill these wishlists. But I like to hope for the best 

Oh yeah. Someone once commented that SF lights were not made rechargeable because there was already a series of SF rechargeables. That's OK with me, but I'm wondering if we can kick it up a notch. What would REALLY catch my attention is a Surefire U2 RECHARGEABLE. Dedicated rechargeable if it has to be. Think Surefire L7 with battery pack. Think A123 Systems' new Li-Nanophosphate. Think 15 minutes to full charge - the fastest charging duty light available because someone ALWAYS forgets to recharge a pack. Think safety too, with the intrinsically safe Li chemistry that won't cause a "My flashlight/mp3 player/laptop blew up" on YouTube scandal.

Even more amazing: retrofit to existing U2's. Glue a 18650 into a U2 body and that way it will retrofit onto existing U2's and Kromas. The thing is, it doesn't NEED to be exactly the same size as the U2. Many combinations are possible: a 'standard' sized pack which is U2 sized, or an 'extended run' pack that's longer and make the light L7 sized. If possible, I'd really like charge-in-place capability. The ability to drop the U2 into a dock charger is helpful. Why do I care about charging.. again because I actually use the lights and find myself unloading and charging often and necessarily. 

And if you guys really want to up the technological ante and show the market that you mean business and innovation when nobody else has anything comparable: inductive charging. Contactless, hermetically sealed, no seam for potential water/dust ingress. Show the world SF still is the very, VERY best!


----------



## Lurveleven (Nov 23, 2007)

My wishlist:
1. 2 cell version of L1 with low like E2L and high with 1.5 hour runtime (would probably be 150 SF lumens).
2. Shorter L2 (!!) with 3 x Rebels with McR-10R or similar reflectors, similar to what McGizmo did here. Runtime on low 10 hours, on high 1.5 hour.
3. L4 with 3 x Rebels with McR-10R or similar reflectors (same as on L2). Runtime 2 hours.
4. A2 interface on an all LED 2 cell light for SAR use, similar to McGizmo's Lunasol but with 3 x Rebels (with McR-10R or similar reflectors) instead of Nichias for low and a big reflector or optic for best possible throw on high. Spill not important on high so L1 like beam distribution would be fine if optic gives best throw. When high is on, then Rebels should not be lit to prevent backscatter from nearby objects.
This light should not have a low and high mode like we usually think of them, instead it should have a close/medium range mode and a long range mode, so the rebels should be driven at a high level. Runtime on Rebels should be 4 hours, and high mode 1.5 hours.

Sigbjoern


----------



## 0dBm (Nov 23, 2007)

Resurect the SW01.


----------



## whc (Nov 23, 2007)

A Seoul SSC P4 maybe V-bin U2, that would make me buy my first Surefire flashlight .

Or maybe a aluminium Titan with CR123A size batteries (or AA would be even better, but unlikely from Surefire).


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 23, 2007)

New, updated Weaponlights OTHER than the handgun X-series. I would like to see a smaller HID version of the HELLFIRE that could be mounted to a rifle. Maybe M6 size or smaller. 30 minutes of runtime would be nice. Maybe a remote battery pack with a cord that could be stored in a chest packet of a tactical vest.
An option for a multi high powered emitter head....no more 3mmLEDs
More multi-level lights.
A turbohead for the E-series!


----------



## Jackal112203 (Nov 24, 2007)

As many have said before, BLACK HAIII!!!

- Production (cheaper) Titan
- Newer L4, don't care what, just newer
- 1 cell Kroma or U2, or both


----------



## boosterboy (Nov 24, 2007)

DaFABRICATA said:


> New, updated Weaponlights OTHER than the handgun X-series. I would like to see a smaller HID version of the HELLFIRE that could be mounted to a rifle. Maybe M6 size or smaller. 30 minutes of runtime would be nice. Maybe a remote battery pack with a cord that could be stored in a chest packet of a tactical vest.
> An option for a multi high powered emitter head....no more 3mmLEDs
> More multi-level lights.
> A turbohead for the E-series!




running cords, ALWAYS a bad idea, unless you have a break-away connector.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 24, 2007)

boosterboy said:


> running cords, ALWAYS a bad idea, unless you have a break-away connector.


 

well......a breakaway is fine with me, but ya need the power, and my light doesn't need to be as big or weigh as much as my firearm.

Not to mention, I would probably NEVER NEED that type of light, but I'd buy it if it was available....It would be SWEEEEET!!!


----------



## NotRegulated (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd like to see a body that will accept 18650's/18500's.

I'd like to see a new duty light.

I'd like to see a new low profile spares carrier design shaped like a tube to hold two and three CR123's.

I'd also like to see an AA battery designed personal light.


----------



## milox (Dec 8, 2007)

i wish for E2DL


----------



## Mad1 (Dec 8, 2007)

An L1 with an SSC P4 and a smooth reflector and a UCL

A KT4 with about 3-6 SSC P4's

Actually thinking about it milkyspit makes those.


----------



## Calamityville_Horror (Dec 12, 2007)

brunt_sp said:


> ...a nitrolon turbohead...



This! And while they are at it, a G4 body. (Assuming the Nitrolon type body is strong enough to stay tough at this length.) Safety orange would be nice, but frankly if there was a GT4 and it only came in hot pink...I would still get it.


----------



## LG&M (Dec 12, 2007)

I would like to see a L1 3 stage. 10lm-low 40-50lm med & 120+lm high. Or better yet with a titan UI.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Dec 12, 2007)

A clicky tailcap for A2/L1.


----------



## KeyGrip (Dec 12, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> A clicky tailcap for A2/L1.



I hear that! Throw a metal selector ring on that bad boy and you've got me sold. :twothumbs


----------



## marinemaster (Dec 12, 2007)

1) 18650 body to fit 6P body accesories, C2 body accesories and so on. Not standars but as a option. I have spent way too much money on 123 batteries. I am sure you read this forum. People are desperate for the 18650 Leaf body.....

2) solid SINGLE AA LED light with a SOLID CLIP 1 mm thick, face down clip, 3 stages: 80 lumens, 40 lumes, 10 lumens. With newer Cree maybe a R2 this should be no issue. 

3) Paul you are probably reading this.....reason I buy Surefires is the SCREW THREADS they are Awesome big and thick...I do not like the thin treads on other lights.

4) Take few veterans from this forum that have been here for years and have a lot of experience and have them work with you on new projects along with giving input on what to design next. Is the Internet age a lot of forums/companies are already doing this. I am sure that people that are using Google when first time discovering Surefire and getting directed to candlepowerforums.com within a short time they have already spent at least $100 on Surefire lights or at least as their first serious light. 

Happy New Year 2008 

Regards,

Chris


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 13, 2007)

I just got a gun metal 6P that has a very nice "brushed aluminum" look. No pinkish-blueish tint on this one like the one I gave my mom a while back. I'd love to see a 9P in GM as well. 

Bezel up add-on pocket clips for the C-P series lights.


----------



## shinbone (Dec 15, 2007)

A customer LED upgrade/driver service for older LED lights. Something like the custom services that are out here now, but with the genuine SF parts and warranty (i.e., existing KL3 modded with a new U bin SSC emitter and 700-1K mA driver, same with L2).

An E2E/E2D/E1E drop in LED, even if it's a simple screw on adapter between the head and body to accommodate the driver circuit. Or a new bezel with an LED drop-in (like a mini P60L)

An A19 cell extender head adapter to accommodate C/M2 series heads (a la 3P style using the extender as the body) 

A round C series body tube/light like the 6P and 9P in HAIII Black and/or OD options (like the M4 body but in smaller lengths).

Develop custom RCR123A protected cells which fit your tubes (save the environment and all that).


----------



## leukos (Dec 15, 2007)

As I ask santa every year, NITROLON TURBOHEAD, please!


----------



## spoonrobot (Dec 15, 2007)

A Cree-based flashlight with a 360 degree rotating head and a balanced beam, running off 1xCR123A cell with HAIII and a shielded reverse clickie.


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 15, 2007)

spoonrobot said:


> A Cree-based flashlight with a 360 degree rotating head and a balanced beam, running off 1xCR123A cell with HAIII and a shielded reverse clickie.


why don't you look at the streamlight sidewinder? that's kinda similar. 

I just wish for my order to get here…:naughty::naughty::naughty:

HAGO,
Flash


----------



## AaronM (Dec 16, 2007)

Warning: some of these wishes are stolen from those before me.

1. lower riding belt holsters.
a. More non-quick-release holsters. (who needs a quick-release for a E1L??)

2. Update all LEDs that have not been updated recently. (L2, L4, L5, U2...)

3. Make a 2AA powered LED light for the working man.

4. Don't take all year from introduction to market.

5. An LED defender light.

If any of this comes true, I'm gonna be


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 16, 2007)

well, just to say a few things about the poster's wishes before me:
I've never used SF's holsters, so I don't know what to say about that.

I would LOVE to see an upgraded L2, that would be SWEET! say 10 lumens low for approx 25 hrs and a 150-200 lumen high for two hours regulated.

Surefire's never used AA size batteries, I get the feeling they won't for some while.

I don't understand "Don't take all year from introduction to market"…do you mean from shotshow to when they released the P60Ls or something? Please clarify.

and you can get an LED defender light if you pop a P60L into a 6PD. But something along the lines of an HABK M2 defender with a P61L would be tight.


HAGO,
Flash


----------



## Lit Up (Dec 16, 2007)

NotRegulated said:


> I'd also like to see an AA battery designed personal light.



^That.
Preferably a nitrolon model.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 17, 2007)

An LED dropin for the M-series lights with the KL4 turbohead (M3T/M4/M6)
A new KL6 with a Cree

A handheld-sized HID flashlight. Look at the Ex-Nite. Wrap that in Surefire engineering and they've got a Surefire (pun intended) winner! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigD64 (Dec 26, 2007)

P61L may be off the wish list soon. The P60L is under regulated and rumor has it that it's going to be released in the P61L as a 130 lumen, out the front, flamethrower.


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd definately buy a P61L, but then I'd have to get the A19 for extra runtime 

HAGO,
Flash


----------



## ynggrsshppr (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm with the Nitrolon crowd. I'm happy with any new developments on that front.

A small Nitrolon EDC using one CR123 would be nice. I guess it would be called the G1 Nitrolon.


----------



## ltiu (Dec 26, 2007)

BigD64 said:


> ... rumor has it that it's going to be released in the P61L as a 130 lumen, out the front, flamethrower.



130 lumens!!! Get me one!


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Dec 26, 2007)

Bring back the Z52 tailcap!!!


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 26, 2007)

hey hawkeye! Is the Z52 the E series twisty?

Thx
Flash


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Dec 26, 2007)

flash_bang said:


> hey hawkeye! Is the Z52 the E series twisty



Yep. You can usually see one here or there on BST.


----------



## sawlight (Dec 26, 2007)

Here we go:

L1 with 3 stages, but I want the original 1lumen low, that run time was awesome!!!!

Bring back the 3P, either LED or regulated incan (how cool would that be?)

BLACK BLACK BLACK!!!!!! Nuff said?

G series in AA so I can buy my wife she won't freak out about!!! (Guys seriously, make these, sell them at Home Depot and Lowes, you wont be able to make them fast enough!!!)

Two stage L4?

More regulated incans, with a warning that the bats are fading?

I am just getting into rechargeable, so it's not a problem yet, but, the ability for this is good for everybody!!


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Did anyone say SureFire A2 in 3 batt size? My friend who has a SF M3 said he wanted that light to have two modes, low/high. I thought about it and why not make a M3 with two modes just like the A2, but with the M3 you would get to choose diffrent bulb power! And it should of course be regulated!

The only downpart with such a light would probably be the price tag...

Anyway, this is the kind of light I wish for this year!


----------



## Team Member (Jan 3, 2008)

For once, get the HA right and get it in *OD. *

I´m quite fed up with all these variations in HA NATURAL....I WANT my Surefires in OD!!


----------



## LED61 (Jan 3, 2008)

It´s ok to have a few wishes for rechargeables, but, FAT CHANCE!!

When has anyone seen a Li ion light from Surefire ? My only conclusion is they don´t make them for liability reasons, probably a company policy that will be very hard to change. 

My speculative opinion on this of course.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 3, 2008)

BigD64 said:


> P61L may be off the wish list soon. The P60L is under regulated and rumor has it that it's going to be released in the P61L as a 130 lumen, out the front, flamethrower.


 


What? I definetly want more info on this! I hope its more like 150+lumens out the front, but I'll probably buy it anyway! I'm hoping for an improved (deeper) reflector also...

As someone else said, I'd like to see an updated L2 also.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jan 3, 2008)

I would like to see a personal light (L4) with:

- SSC or better LED, with provision for its upgrade, to include a possible different LED case; (emitter mounted on a removable brass stud)
- Dimpled reflector, not optics;
- U2-type brightness selector ring;
- Wide input voltage DC-DC converter, 2.8 to 8.4 Volts (old KL1 type);
- Thermal limiter;
- Inside of battery tube bored to 17.2 mm.

Such a light would be a dream. Use it with primary or rechargeable. Do not burn pants. Easy grip and tactical. And...

...when LED tecnology will evolve, will not find the SF light collector criyng. I do have 5 (yes, five) U2s, and I'm still upset not having a reasonable path for their upgrade. 

Regards

Anthony


----------



## flash_bang (Jan 3, 2008)

well, the whole basis of upgrades and stuff(the P60 size is great for this) is a good idea, but I figure if you won't like it in a year, don't buy it now. And along the same line of thinking something useful now should be useful in a year, even if better LED's and whatnot are availible. An example would be the L4 versus the new E2L, they both have their uses, and even though the L4 is old, it is still the best of class.

Just something to think about.

Flash


----------



## Brozneo (Jan 3, 2008)

Mad1 said:


> A KT4 with about 3-6 SSC P4's


 
That would be amazing!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jan 4, 2008)

BigD64 said:


> P61L may be off the wish list soon. The P60L is under regulated and rumor has it that it's going to be released in the P61L as a 130 lumen, out the front, flamethrower.



Only 130 lumens out the front? That's not a flamethrower anymore. 130 lumens is so 2007. 

I guess I'll vote for 18650s (again) while I'm here.
More lights with U2 style rings would be great as well.


----------

